# "A little bit of leg.."



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

.. is what these seem like to me. You know, just a tease. Looking makes me want to shoot them, and the fun is in the shooting.......





:smt028


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Man what a nice collection you have there. Wish I could still hunt I would have me a nice lever action. Tell us what they all are?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Looking good..what models are they?


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

OOps, Meant to do that but a late night post.
First pick top down:
Winchester '94 (1971) 30-30 (but of course)
Ithaca model 49 .22mag (ss lever action falling block)
Marlin 1894cl 32-20

second pick top down:
H&R 1871 "Buffalo Classic" 45-70
Ithaca Featherlight 16ga
Stoeger "Coach Gun" 12ga (also my house howitzer- wanna wake me?)
NEF Handi-Rifle in 45-70 (this barrel -love that barrel program. Notice anything aboout this caliber and me?:smt083)


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

niadhf said:


> Notice anything aboout this caliber and me?:smt083)


You both went to school with Methuselah . :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

TOF said:


> You both went to school with Methuselah . :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:
> 
> :smt1099


Ouch. Lets see, 45-70 here, .36 navy loose powder in the handguns. hey he might be right.


----------

